# Coffee Creamers?



## Coram Deo

What is the best coffee creamer for Coffee? And Why?

1. Powdered Creamer Unfavored
2. Powdered Creamer Favored
3. Liquid Creamer Unfavored
4. Liquid Creamer Favored
5. Milk
6. Evaporative Milk
7. Other


----------



## etexas

Half and Half!


----------



## jawyman

I use evaporated milk as it is similar to _koffie melk_, used in the Netherlands.


----------



## Craig

etexas said:


> Half and Half!



Ditto! 

Flavored creamers are too sweat. Powders are gross!


----------



## Davidius

I favor liquid flavored.


----------



## blhowes

etexas said:


> Half and Half!


----------



## Seb

Half and Half. 

Not too heavy, not too light.


----------



## tcalbrecht

etexas said:


> Half and Half!



Ditto.


----------



## JBaldwin

etexas said:


> Half and Half!


----------



## Me Died Blue

How 'bout NONE? Black all the way...


----------



## DMcFadden

I voted other since it is a grave sin to adulterate a good bitter beverage. If God had wanted us to drink creamed coffee, he would have invented Starbucks. Instead, it is a creation/corruption of the devil. Although the reference eludes me, I'm sure that creamed coffee must violate some part of the Holiness Code somewhere. And, the oldest and best mss in the NT include a prohibition of cream in coffee, evidently deleted by the _Seattle Besticus_ and_ Starbuckanus _mss.


----------



## Grymir

I don't use any, but my wife likes the powdered creamers.

Around here we affectionately call it blasphemy. (ie, "Honey, do you want some blasphemy in your coffee?")

Juan Valdez works so hard to bring us our coffee (we only use 100% columbian), it just seems wrong to do cream. When we were courting, I made the blasphemy joke and it just stuck.


----------



## Coram Deo

DMcFadden said:


> I voted other since it is a grave sin to adulterate a good bitter beverage. If God had wanted us to drink creamed coffee, he would have invented Starbucks. Instead, it is a creation/corruption of the devil. Although the reference eludes me, I'm sure that creamed coffee must violate some part of the Holiness Code somewhere. And, the oldest and best mss in the NT include a prohibition of cream in coffee, evidently deleted by the _Seattle Besticus_ and_ Starbuckanus _mss.


----------



## Barnpreacher

Me Died Blue said:


> How 'bout NONE? Black all the way...


----------



## Neopatriarch

DMcFadden said:


> I voted other since it is a grave sin to adulterate a good bitter beverage.



Bitter? I thought good coffee was supposed to be naturally sweet.

I have a hard time finding naturally sweet coffee though, but, on occasion, I have had coffee that tastes like sweet molasses or caramel. Yum. Most of the time I do add a little half-n-half, and that's to kill the bitterness.


----------



## Herald

Light cream. Nothing like it.


----------



## Gryphonette

Actually, I prefer cream...the real deal...but settle for half-and-half.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

I like these. But mostly just put cinnamon in my coffee.


----------



## BertMulder

black all the way!


----------



## Herald

Gryphonette said:


> Actually, I prefer cream...the real deal...but settle for half-and-half.



Amen, sister. Real cream. I'd take it right from the cow if I had one.


----------



## Coram Deo

Hmm, I never thought of real cream..... and I forgot Half and Half on the List.....

Does real cream really improve the beverage over all?


----------



## Herald

Coram Deo said:


> Hmm, I never thought of real cream..... and I forgot Half and Half on the List.....
> 
> Does real cream really improve the beverage over all?



Michael, Michael, Michael. Trust me brother. I'm a fellow over-taxed and under represented Marylander. I wouldn't steer you wrong. Buy a half pint of light cream, not heavy whipping cream. Try it. You'll like it.


----------



## Coram Deo

Talk about over-taxed... 

Anyway, I switched from autodrip coffee to french press coffee a year ago but I was stuck on my liquid flavored creamers and powdered and occasional unflavored powder creamer.....





North Jersey Baptist said:


> Coram Deo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, I never thought of real cream..... and I forgot Half and Half on the List.....
> 
> Does real cream really improve the beverage over all?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael, Michael, Michael. Trust me brother. I'm a fellow over-taxed and under represented Marylander. I wouldn't steer you wrong. Buy a half pint of light cream, not heavy whipping cream. Try it. You'll like it.
Click to expand...


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

North Jersey Baptist said:


> Michael, Michael, Michael. Trust me brother. I'm a fellow over-taxed and under represented Marylander. I wouldn't steer you wrong. Buy a half pint of light cream, not heavy whipping cream. Try it. You'll like it.



I have used Cool Whip whipped Cream also.


----------



## Gryphonette

*Oh. My. Goodness. Yes!*



Coram Deo said:


> Hmm, I never thought of real cream..... and I forgot Half and Half on the List.....
> 
> Does real cream really improve the beverage over all?


 
Swooningly delicious. 

I can't stand it. It's been months since I bought honest-to-goodness cream for my morning coffee.

It's time. It's time. 

Surely one little ol' half-pint can't hurt me too much.


----------



## tcalbrecht

Grymir said:


> I don't use any, but my wife likes the powdered creamers.
> 
> Around here we affectionately call it blasphemy. (ie, "Honey, do you want some blasphemy in your coffee?")
> 
> Juan Valdez works so hard to bring us our coffee (we only use 100% columbian), it just seems wrong to do cream. When we were courting, I made the blasphemy joke and it just stuck.



I've tried to drink my coffee black. No can do. The only time I could drink it black was the two weeks I spent in Colombia on business. I could not believe how delicious the coffee was, and without any sweetener or creamer. Amazing. The closest I ever got was at the airport in Miami where they make that strong Cuban stuff. Yum.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Other = NO CREAMER

Be a man (or woman) drink it Black!!!


----------



## toddpedlar

Me Died Blue said:


> How 'bout NONE? Black all the way...



Amen!


----------



## bened

My coffee's like my wife - tan and sweet. 

Thus, powdered carnation hazel nut - tastes better than the liquid version for some reason.

Give it a shot, you die-hards. 

You just might not go back.


----------



## Davidius

PuritanCovenanter said:


> I like these. But mostly just put cinnamon in my coffee.



mmmmm


----------



## Davidius

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Other = NO CREAMER
> 
> Be a man (or woman) drink it Black!!!



We already decided in the other thread that being a man means urinating standing up, not drinking coffee black. I will therefore continue to enjoy my flavored liquid creamer!


----------



## sastark

Ya know, I voted for Liquid flavored Creamer, and then realized that I should have voted 'other' and by 'other' i mean BAILEY'S IRISH CREAM. My mouth waters just thinking about a nice cup of coffee with Baileys added in! Yummy!


----------



## jaybird0827

Half-and-half or light cream.


----------



## DMcFadden

> Ya know, I voted for Liquid flavored Creamer, and then realized that I should have voted 'other' and by 'other' i mean BAILEY'S IRISH CREAM. My mouth waters just thinking about a nice cup of coffee with Baileys added in! Yummy!



Seth,

Since when can Biola students drink alcohol? I thought you guys had to swear to stick to some behavioral code? "Promotion, distribution, sale, possession, or use of alcohol or narcotics or other controlled substances on- or off-campus regardless of the student‘s age." Or is there a non-alcoholic Bailey's? Or is that just for undergrads?


----------



## Josiah

Does this count?


----------



## Davidius

Wooster has to steal the cow creamer:

[video=youtube;ki5qHljbnw0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ki5qHljbnw0&feature=related[/video]

Nevermind...doesn't work...just click on the link above the screen if you want to see it.


----------



## sastark

DMcFadden said:


> Seth,
> 
> Since when can Biola students drink alcohol? I thought you guys had to swear to stick to some behavioral code? "Promotion, distribution, sale, possession, or use of alcohol or narcotics or other controlled substances on- or off-campus regardless of the student‘s age." Or is there a non-alcoholic Bailey's? Or is that just for undergrads?



Biola does have such a policy, which I have abided by while at the University, but, I've only been a Biola student since last semester.


----------



## blhowes

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Other = NO CREAMER
> 
> Be a man (or woman) drink it Black!!!


I use to drink coffee with loads of sugar, then elimanated the sugar and just have coffee with milk. I like it that way and now can't stand it with sugar in it. About the closest I've come to true manliness is when I got some coffee at work, they were closing up the cafe, and all they had was skim milk. It was tolerable, but that's about as close I've been able to get. You macho black coffee drinkers are an amazing breed. I trust your integrity, so when you say you enjoy it, I take your word for it, but...


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon

I drink it with an unflavored liquid creamer like half and half.


----------



## BJClark

I put unflavored powered because that is what we use...but I have used milk both store bought and fresh from the cow, and various other types of creamers..but using the unflavored non-dairy creamer is what is in our budget for now, but the problem is I don't know any dairy farmers around here to get the fresh milk from..

when I lived in Idaho, we had a guy at work who would milk the cows then come to work with fresh milk and sell it for $1.50 a gallon..I was buying about 2 gallons a week...I love using fresh milk for homemade macaroni and cheese!!!


----------



## etexas

Seb said:


> Half and Half.
> 
> Not too heavy, not too light.


That's what I say!


----------



## MrMerlin777

Ummmm..... Creamer?


I takes me coffee STRONG & BLACK!! ARRRRGGGGGG!!!

(GO NAVY)


----------



## DMcFadden

sastark said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seth,
> 
> Since when can Biola students drink alcohol? I thought you guys had to swear to stick to some behavioral code? "Promotion, distribution, sale, possession, or use of alcohol or narcotics or other controlled substances on- or off-campus regardless of the student‘s age." Or is there a non-alcoholic Bailey's? Or is that just for undergrads?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biola does have such a policy, which I have abided by while at the University, but, I've only been a Biola student since last semester.
Click to expand...


Seth, I was just tweaking you. I was not actually challenging your integrity.


----------



## DMcFadden

blhowes said:


> You macho black coffee drinkers are an amazing breed. I trust your integrity, so when you say you enjoy it, I take your word for it, but...



Hey . . . I . . . 'm . . . just a social . . . drinker. I . . . can stop . . . drinking cofee . . . a . . . ny . . . time. But, when you . . . are addicted, er, ah, . . . I mean when . . . you . . . ah, well, you know . . . enjoy it a WHOLE lot and drink 38 cups . . . a . . . day . . . well . . . taste and enjoyment . . . are, ah, well, . . . not really the issue. Excuse me, I need another hit, I mean cup. 

[Full disclosure: I used to drink 8-10 cups of regular per day but now drink decaf almost exclusively]


----------



## sastark

DMcFadden said:


> sastark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seth,
> 
> Since when can Biola students drink alcohol? I thought you guys had to swear to stick to some behavioral code? "Promotion, distribution, sale, possession, or use of alcohol or narcotics or other controlled substances on- or off-campus regardless of the student‘s age." Or is there a non-alcoholic Bailey's? Or is that just for undergrads?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biola does have such a policy, which I have abided by while at the University, but, I've only been a Biola student since last semester.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seth, I was just tweaking you. I was not actually challenging your integrity.
Click to expand...


LOL. No problem. It's hard to read humor in a post sometimes.


----------



## blhowes

DMcFadden said:


> blhowes said:
> 
> 
> 
> You macho black coffee drinkers are an amazing breed. I trust your integrity, so when you say you enjoy it, I take your word for it, but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey . . . I . . . 'm . . . just a social . . . drinker. I . . . can stop . . . drinking cofee . . . a . . . ny . . . time. But, when you . . . are addicted, er, ah, . . . I mean when . . . you . . . ah, well, you know . . . enjoy it a WHOLE lot and drink 38 cups . . . a . . . day . . . well . . . taste and enjoyment . . . are, ah, well, . . . not really the issue. Excuse me, I need another hit, I mean cup.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dr Mike Kear

Real cream.


----------



## Grymir

Help!!!! I've found the Anti-Coffee, The Cream of Perdition. My wife broke out this hazelnut flavored creamer. YUCH! I can't get the smell out of my nose. Blasphemy!


----------



## D. Paul

I agree...real cream. But I also love using _good_ eggnog during the holidays.


----------

